# مواقع في الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة (يفضل عربية)



## م.محمد الكردي (13 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أرجوا من الجميع المساهمة ولو بموقع عربي واحد في مجال الطاقة المتجددة

وليس هناك مشكلة لمن يريد المساهمة بموقع أجنبي

وأبدأ بنفسي

الهيئة المصرية للطاقة المتجددة

http://www.nrea.gov.eg/Arabic1.html

مؤتمر الطاقة الثالث

http://www.nrea.gov.eg/menarec/menarec.htm

وأنتظر منكم مساهمتكم التي ستفيدنا جدا في احصاء المواقع المهمة في هذا المجال

جزاكم الله كل الخير

mzsk76


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 يونيو 2006)

موقع جيد أيضا

http://www.cnr.ac.ma/teer/montada_fichiers/page0002.htm


----------



## اسماعيل2006 (16 يونيو 2006)

السيد مشرف الطاقة البديلة
لدي مجموعة مواد علمية تخص الخلايا الشمسية 
جمعتها منذ فترة و لم يأت الوقت للبحث فيها
ربما الكثير منها معروف لديكم
على كل حال هي في حدود 50 ميجابايت
كيف أوصلها لمن لديه الوقت والرغبة في البحث؟
فرب مبلغ أوعى من سامع
اسماعيل


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

أخي اسماعيل هذا ما نبحث عنه

بامكانك ارسالها لي على البريد الموجود في ملفي الشخصي



بارك الله فيك وأنا سأوزعها في الدورة حسب الدروس المقبلة وعلاقتها بهم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

Center for Solar Energy Studies

Tripoli - Libya

P.O Box 12932 

Tel.+218-21-3699323

Fax.+218-21-3699322


والموقع

http://www.cseslibya.org/


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

نور للأنظمة الشمسية - الأردن

والموقع

http://www.nursolarsys.com/aresearch.html


----------



## اسماعيل2006 (25 يونيو 2006)

السيد المشرف
أخشى أن ******** لا يتحمل مرفقات كبيرة
هل هناك وسيلة أخرى
لقد رفعت كافة ملفاتي على بريدي ب******
و بانتظار بريد مماثل لتحويل المرفقات
شكرا
اسماعيل


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يونيو 2006)

أفضل أن تحمله على الياهو

وإن أردت أن ترسل شيء أيضا على الياهوو

شكرا


----------



## اسماعيل2006 (25 يونيو 2006)

رجاء أكتب لي عنوانك على ******وو


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يونيو 2006)

ايميلي mzsk76

على الياهوو

تحياتي وانشاء الله نفيد بما ستبعثه لي الجميع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## modey17 (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والذى ينبأ الى حياه بدون تلوث


----------



## freedom lover (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا كتيييير على المواقع المفيدة
وعندي عدة مواقع بتهتم بموضوع البيوديزل
www.greenfuels.co.uk
www.biodiesel.org
www.biodieselindustries.com
www.biodieselamerica.org
باي


----------



## yusefao (2 يوليو 2006)

*معلومات عن انواع الطاقة المتجددة المختلفة*

السلام عليكم

معلومات عن انواع الطاقة المتجددة المختلفة بهذاالرابط

http://home.clara.net/darvill/altenerg/wave.htm


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

والله موقع مفيد و سلس بارك الله فيك

ان شاءالله باقي الاخوة يتكرمو علينا بمواقع في هذا المجال كلما توفر لديهم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يوليو 2006)

تشكر وتسلم يداك .

جميل ورائع ويشد ألأنتباه وسهل الأستيعاب .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## yusefao (2 يوليو 2006)

*solarenergy*

Asalam Alykum......


http://www.solarenergysociety.ca/newsletter.asp


----------



## yusefao (2 يوليو 2006)

*Green, Renewable Energy*

ASalam Alykum..
Sorry I don't have arabic Keyboard.This site contains information about different types of energy it mightb be useful.

http://www.planetfriendly.net/energy.html


----------



## yusefao (2 يوليو 2006)

*Bright Ideas for Teaching About Energy*



Bright Ideas for Teaching About Energy

http://www.state.tn.us/ecd/pdf/energy/brightideas.pdf​


----------



## yusefao (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم..........
شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## yusefao (2 يوليو 2006)

*Photoluminescence studies of CdSyCdTe solar cells treated with oxygen*

Asalm Alykum.......
http://www.dur.ac.uk/d.p.halliday/pub61.pdf


----------



## yusefao (2 يوليو 2006)

*اوراق بحثية لها علاقة ب الخلايا الشمسية*

*​**GUIDING PRINCIPLE TO DEVELOP INTRINSIC MICROCRYSTALLINE SILICON ABSORBER LAYER FOR SOLAR CELL BY HOT-WIRE CVD​*vhttp://www.nrel.gov/ncpv/thin_film/docs/mrs_spring_mtg_2001_microcrystalline_si_films.pdf​*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]High Efficiency Monocrystalline Silicon Solar Cells on B-Doped FZ and Ga-Doped CZ
Wafers​*
http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_internet/solar/bp_solar_global/STAGING/local_assets/downloads_pdfs/g/Gledhill.pdf

http://www.bmf.hu/journal/Turmezei_2.pdf

http://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy05osti/37479.pdf

http://www.irb.hr/hr/str/zef/z3labs/liis/projekti/crp-le-final.pdf
http://www.titk.de/veroeffentlichung/Nr5.pdf​*............. This is aTechnical Handbook ‘98/99​*http://downloads.solarbotics.com/PDF/sunceramcat.pdf

http://www.isfh.de/institut/publika/download/28ieee_rh.pdf
Good refernce.......
http://iamest.jrc.it/events/0511fullspectrum/4_2_Edwards.pdf

http://www.zae-bayern.de/a2/deutsch/ope/Publikationen/APA01.pdf


http://www.tf.uni-kiel.de/matwis/amat/semi_en/kap_3/backbone/r3_2_2.html
بحث ماجستير 2
http://www.tkk.fi/Units/AES/studies/dis/halme.pdf
http://www.tkk.fi/Units/AES/studies/dis/tolvanen.pdf

http://www.ldeo.columbia.edu/~wkeogh/Keogh%202004%20flash%20tester%20SEMSC.pdf

http://solar.anu.edu.au/level_1/pubs/papers/IEEE_PVSC_31.pdf

http://repositories.cdlib.org/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3010&context=lbnl​[/FONT]​


----------



## yusefao (3 يوليو 2006)

*Renewable Energy Sources Reportتقرير مفيد*

*Asalam Alykum....

RENEWABLE ENERGY SOURCES REPORT
http://rael.berkeley.edu/eolss.pdf
​*


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يوليو 2006)

تم تجميع المشاركات مع بعضها لتشابها

بارك الله فيك أخي لقد استفدت بحق منها

وأنتظر منك المزيد ويا حبذا المترجمة


----------



## yusefao (3 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم....
شكرا. يمكن ان يستفيد من هذه الموضوعات اي شخص باحث في هذا المجال
بالنسبة للترجمةساحاول ترجمة بعض الموضوعات ان شاءالله والمشكلة ليس عدي لوحة مفاتيح عربية


----------



## yusefao (19 يوليو 2006)

*مواقع مختلفة لجميع انواع الطاقة المتجددة*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>ASALAM ALYKUM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

GENERAL RENEWABLE ENERGY SITES 

http://www.teachers.ash.org.au/jmresources/energy/renewable.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2006)

موقع تعليمي مبسط ورائع جدا أنصح الجميع بزيارته

الموقع مفيد جدا للمدرسين ولعملية التوعية في مجال الطاقة كما ويحتوي العديد من التجارب المبسطة 

في الموضوع

شكرا لك أخي yusefao


----------



## yihiaa (22 يوليو 2006)

هذا الموقع هام جدآ خاصة لمن يبحث عن الغير مألوف فى الطاقة المتجددة 
http://www.sychogene.com/
و لكم تحياتى


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه مواقع عن الطاقة النووية وخاصة في الاغراض السلمية من مشاركة سابقة في الهندسة الصناعية للاخ المشرف مهاجر  جزاه الله خيرا

http://www.uic.com.au/peac.htm

http://www.china.org.cn/english/2000/Nov/3792.htm


http://www.nti.org/db/china/engdocs/ctbt0395.htm

http://ecen.com/eee36/uso_pacifico_pacifke.htm

http://www.npp.hu/tortenelem/beke-e.htm

http://www.osti.gov/accomplishments/atoms.html


http://www.fas.org/news/egypt/text168.htm

http://www.ne.doe.gov/uranium/history.html

http://www.umich.edu/~gs265/society/nuclear.htm


تحياتي


----------



## john (10 أغسطس 2006)

ملاحظة:
هل من الممكن ان تعلموني كيف ابعث مثل هذه الروابط على الموقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 أغسطس 2006)

أخي john لم أفهم بالضبط ما ذا تريد

أرجوا التوضيح ونحن في الخدمة انشاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 أغسطس 2006)

معهد بحوث الطاقة بالمملكة العربية السعودية

http://www.kacst.edu.sa/inst/eri/rec.php


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 أغسطس 2006)

مركز بحوث الطاقات المتجددة وتحلية المياه - ليبيا

http://www.tnrc.org/


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 أغسطس 2006)

فريق بحوث الطاقة المتجددة - اليمن

http://www.adenuniversity.edu.ye/ArabicPage/Science_Technology_CenterAR.htm


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (10 سبتمبر 2006)

هدا الموقع قد يكون فيه معلومات مفيدة

http://news.4eco.com/2005/09/environment_pol.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الصناعي المهندس قال:


> هدا الموقع قد يكون فيه معلومات مفيدة
> 
> http://news.4eco.com/2005/09/environment_pol.html



شكرا أخي الكريم على الموقع وننتظر مزيد من مساهاماتك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



fifamomen قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> اليكم هذا البحث الشيق عن كيفية تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية
> الرابط
> http://rapidshare.de/files/32908722/285481.rar
> ...


----------



## محمد ابوعاليه (1 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks to all.....thanks for all this sites...


----------



## FRE111 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

موقع عربى لشركة متخصصة فى الطاقة المتجددة فى اليمن
www.tsc.com.ye


----------



## نافل (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اساذي م/محمد الكردي السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة وبركاتة- وجدت موقع للطاقة المتجددة فيه شرح (مبسط) لطريقة صنع توربين رياح وارجو ان تتكرم بزيارته وتعيده لنا باسلوبك كرما منك-علما انه سبق لكم ان تكرمت علي مرتين ولبيت لي طلبين - Instructables.com


----------



## عمرو الرخاوى (9 مايو 2007)

راااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (10 مايو 2007)

*وزارة الطاقة المتجددة وشركة سولزون الهندية*

السلام عليكم

هاى شركة سولزون الهندية لانتاج محولات وابراج طاقة الرياح

http://www.suzlon.com/


وهاى وزارة الطاقة المتجددة الهندية

http://mnes.nic.in/



مع التحية
اخوك محمد
10\5\2007


----------



## المعرفة1 (13 مايو 2007)

يعطيكم ألف عافية للكل 
ممكن كيف بدي أعمل روابط لمواقع عن الشبكة لأنو عندي فوق 10موقع مفيدة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يونيو 2007)

إلى المعرفة 1 ، 
بسهولة : قص ولصق .
قص العنوان من شريط العناوين ولصقه في مكان كتابةالمشاركات ، وعند الإرسال بالرد السريع ، يصبح مرئياً كما نراه دائماً .
والله الموفق


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يونيو 2007)

www.alt-en.com
الشركة الروسية الأردنية للطاقة البديلة 
وهي لتصنيع أجهزة تسخين المياه .


----------



## مازن Mazen (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .. واخيرا مواقع باللغه العربيه ... مشكورين


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يوليو 2007)

http://www.solaregypt.com/arabic_site/home_ar.html
وهذا موقع آخر من مصر الشقيقة...............................بالعربية


----------



## FRE111 (5 يوليو 2007)

*شركة يمنية متخصصة فى أنظمة الطاقة المتجددة والاتصالات*

موقع عربى لشركة لها 14 عام تعمل بتتخصص فى مجال حلول وأنظمة الطاقة والاتصالات
( الطاقة الشمسية - طاقة الرياح - نظم التيار الاحتياطى )
ولاأى أستفسارات التواصل بنا على ***** الموقع 
www.tsc.com.ye
مركز التجهيزات التقنية المحدود
شعارنا ( مادامت الشمس حية ,,,...,,, فــTSC عليها البقية )


----------



## ossama (7 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم هذا موقع عربي قيد الانشاء يعتبر حتى افضل من المواقع الاجنبية وهو يحتوي على مخططات لكل اجهزة الطاقة البديلة تقريبا وشروح لها وحتى مخططات الانشاء الخاصة بها
www.myth of free energy.com


----------



## يزن العرابي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك يا م زمحمد الكردي الحقيقه انا من قسم العماره و التخطيط و كنت احتاج الى موضوع وجدت ضالتي عندك اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين تسلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولي


----------



## راية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع...........


----------



## عاطف فهمي (17 أغسطس 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> للرفع...........


 
الأخ الفاضل / د. محمد باشراحيل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنتم بخير ما معني كلمة ( للرفع ) حيث أنني حديث بالمنتدي
عموما اٍذا كان معناها ( الحذف ) حسب فهمي أنا لأن اخر مشاركة فيها كانت في 2007
فأنا أرجو عدم الحذف بل أرجو (التثبيت ) حيث يوجد بها عدد كبير من المواقع المهمة التي تفيد
المنتدي ، مع جمع باقي المواقع الأخري المنشورة في مواضيع المنتدي ووضعها في هذا الموضوع
حتي يكون مرجع كامل للاعضاء والزوار ، مع التحديث المستمر بمواقع جديدة كلما أمكن ذلك.
أرجو ألا أكون قد تجاوزت حدودي بهذا الاقتراح........ والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / د. محمد باشراحيل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وأنتم بخير ما معني كلمة ( للرفع ) حيث أنني حديث بالمنتدي
> عموما اٍذا كان معناها ( الحذف ) حسب فهمي أنا لأن اخر مشاركة فيها كانت في 2007
> فأنا أرجو عدم الحذف بل أرجو (التثبيت ) :28:حيث يوجد بها عدد كبير من المواقع المهمة التي تفيد
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ المهندس عاطف 

وكل عام وانت بألف خير.. وأعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالقبول والمغفرة والرحمات ..
للرفع تعني .. لرفع الموضوع للصفحة الأولى لأهميته .. حيث قبع في ذيل الصفحات ..
وليس للحذف كما فهمت .! ليتمكن الأعضاء من الإستفادة منه.. 

وأوافقك الرأي بأن الموضوع يستحق التثبيت .. 
ويستحق التحديث وإضافة المواقع المستجدة له ..

ولم تتجاوز حدودك مهندس عاطف .. فالملتقى هو ملتقاك .. 
ونرحب بكل مقترحاتكم وملاحظاتكم والتي تصب في تطوير وتحسين الملتقى.. 

وأعتذر عن محدودية تواجدي في هذا الشهر الفضيل ..

بارك الله فيك .​


----------



## الساحر (22 أغسطس 2010)

الجهاز التنفيذي للطاقات المتجددة
طرابلس / ليبيا
www.reaol.org.ly


----------



## عاطف فهمي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل
هذه موسوعة كاملة للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة 
115 موقع للطاقة البديلة والمتجددة ، في هذا الرابط 
كل صفحة بها 10 مواقع , وفي نهاية كل صفحة ما عليك اٍلا
أن تضغط NEXT لتظهر لك صفحة جديدة بها 10 مواقع 
أخري وهكذا ....أرجو أن تعم الفائدة ...ولا تنسونا بالدعاء 
http://www.xmarks.com/topic/alternative_energy


----------



## عاطف فهمي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل
هذه موسوعة كاملة للطاقة الشمسية
115 موقع للطاقة الشمسية في هذا الرابط
كل صفحة بها 10 مواقع وفي نهاية كل صفحة ما عليك
اٍلا أن تضغط NEXT لتظهر لك 10 مواقع أخري وهكذا
أرجو أن تعم الفائدة........ولا تنسونا بصاح الدعاء

http://www.xmarks.com/topic/solar_panels


----------



## mandz (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## farah anoucha (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## Eng-Nidal (7 فبراير 2013)

رائع مواقع رائعة فعلا


----------

